# [b]متجر فون زون |تخفيضات هائلة علي الالكترونيات واكسسوارات الأجهزة المحمولة[/b]



## هاجر علي (15 أكتوبر 2020)

*متجر فون زون |تخفيضات هائلة علي الالكترونيات واكسسوارات الأجهزة المحمولة*

إذا كنت تستخدم كبلًا لتوصيل أو شحن الأجهزة المحمولة والأدوات المدمجة مثل مشغلات mp3 أو الهواتف الذكية أو الكاميرات أو الطابعات أو أجهزة GPS ، فمن المحتمل أنك تستخدم كبل USB صغيرًا، ويمكن أن تكون كبلات Micro USB من أنواع مختلفة، ومع وجود العديد من الخيارات، في بعض الأحيان، من الشائعِ الخلط بينه وبين الكثير من الأشياء التي يجب وضعها في الاعتبار.

كيف تعرف كبل USB الصغير الذي يجب استخدامه مع الأدوات المختلفة وما هي الأنواع؟

في هذا الدليل ، سنخبرك بكل ما تحتاج لمعرفته حول كبلات USB الصغيرة بحيث يمكنك دائمًا اختيار الكبل المناسب لغرضك.

يُمكِنُ لمنافذ USB 1.0 و 1.1 نقل البيانات بسرعة 12 ميجابت في الثانية وهي في الغالب قديمة، USB 2.0 هو الكبل الأكثر شيوعًا في الاستخدام والذي يمكنه تحقيق سرعات نقل تصل إلى 480 ميجابت في الثانية، ويمكن ل USB 3.0 تشغيل 5 جيجابت في الثانية بينما يمكن أن يصل أحدث USB 3.1 إلى سرعات بيانات 10 جيجابت في الثانية.

تتميز كابلات USB بتكنولوجيا متوافقة مع الأمام والخلف مما يعني أنه يمكنك استخدام الكابلات بغض النظر عن جيلها (USB 2.0 أو USB 3.0) طالما أن الموصلات هي نفسها، وستعتمد الكابلات تلقائيًا أقل معيار USB عند استخدام أجهزة جيل متقاطع.

يتم أيضًا تصنيف كبلات Micro USB إلى أنواع USB-A و USB-B و USB-C ، وتتميز بأنواع مختلفة من الموصلات، يمكنك تمييز الكابلات بعينيك، ولكن لا يمكنك معرفة ما إذا كانت USB 2.0 أو USB 3.0 بمجرد النظر.


الأنواع الشائعة لكابلات Micro USB موجودة لتختار من بينها

فيما يلي الأنواع الشائعة لكابلات USB الصغيرة:

1. *كبلات Micro-A USB*

تستخدم أجهزة On the Go (OTG) عادةً كبل Micro-A USB وتختلف عن اتصال USB العادي. يمكنك إنشاء اتصال بين جهازين باستخدام Micro-A USB دون الحاجة إلى جهاز كمبيوتر يعمل كوسيط.

تأتي كبلات Micro-A USB مع موصل مستطيل الحجم، ويمكنك بسهولة التعرف على كبل Micro-A USB من خلال النظر إلى تصميمه المدمج المكون من 5 سنون والمقبس الأبيض.

غالبًا ما تكون كبلات Micro-A USB متوافقة للاستخدام مع أدوات Micro-B USB. تحتوي أجهزة OTG عادةً على مقبس Micro-AB يوفر منافذ لدعم كلا نوعي الاتصال.


2. كابل Micro-B USB

يمكنكَ العثور على معيار Micro-B USB في معظم الهواتف الذكية والعديد من الأدوات الإلكترونية الصغيرة، ولا يوجد فرق بين USB 1.1 و USB 2.0 في حالة منافذ Micro-B ، وتبدو متشابهة.

يمكنك استخدام كابل Micro-B USB مع الأجهزة التي تستخدم أنواع اتصال مختلفة، وبشكلٍ عام، سترى موصل على الهواتف الذكية ، بينما يأتي الكبل بموصل آخر.

تبدو موصلات Micro-B USB على شكل نصف سداسي الشكل؛ حيث تتميز المنافذ والموصلات بحواف مدببة، وبشكلٍ عام، تحتوي الكابلات على وعاء أسود اللون وتصميم محمول من 5 دبابيس.


3. كبلات USB 3.0

يمكن أن تكون كبلات USB 3.0 متوافقة مع منفذي Micro-A و Micro-B USB، وحجم موصل كابل USB 3.0 أكبر قليلاً من معايير USB 1.0 و USB 2.0 ومناسب للتعامل مع سرعة النقل العالية ل USB 3.0، وعليك أيضًا أن تضع في اعتبارك أن Micro-A و Micro-B لا تستخدم نفس معايير الاتصال.

يقدم الجيل الجديد من معيار USB 3.0 منفذ اتصال مزدوج المقبس، وتستخدم أجهزة USB 3.0 بشكل عام كبلًا مقسمًا إلى موصلين لضمان التوافق مع الإصدارات السابقة.

بدأت العديد من الهواتف الذكية الجديدة في استخدام USB 3.0 لأنه يوفر زيادة في الأداء بمقدار 10 أضعاف مقارنة ب USB 2.0، ويمكنك أيضًا الاستفادة من كفاءة الطاقة المحسّنة والميزات الإضافية مثل تدفقات USB لزيادة سرعة نقل البيانات لأجهزة التخزين

تحتوي الهواتف الذكية التي تستخدم USB 3.0 بشكل عام على اتصال ثنائي الوضع؛ بحيث تمكّنك الوظيفة من استخدام المنفذ الفردي كمنفذ طرفيّ، بينما يمكنه أيضًا تشغيل جزء من منفذ مضيف.


نصائح وحيل لتحقيق أقصى استفادة من AirPods الجديدة

كانت AirPods عنصرًا رائعًا في التذاكر في موسم العطلات هذا، حيث تم بيعها من Apple وتجار التجزئة الآخرين.

نحن نخمن أن عددًا لا بئس به حصلوا على أجهزة AirPods جديدة خلال العطلة السابقة؛ لذلك اعتقدنا أننا سنشارك بعض النصائح والحيل المفيدة للغاية التي ستساعدك في تحقيق أقصى استفادة من سماعات الأذن الجديدة.


متطلبات *AirPods X من موج ماكس*

تشمل الأجهزة التي تدعم iOS 10.2 أو أحدث ، iPhone 5 والإصدارات الأحدث ، و iPad mini 2 والإصدارات الأحدث ، و iPad Air والإصدارات الأحدث ، والجيل السادس من iPod touch ، وجميع طرز iPad Pro. تعمل جميع طرازات Apple Watch مع AirPods ، وكذلك أجهزة Mac التي تدعم وظيفة Handoff.

للاستفادة الكاملة من AirPods ، يلزم وجود حساب على iCloud ، ولكن إذا كان لديك جهاز Apple ، فمن المحتمل أنك تستخدم iCloud بانتظام.


كيف تشحن هاتفك بشكل أسرع

لا وقت لانتظار شحن هاتفك؟ لا توجد مشكلة - ستوفر لك هذه النصائح معظم طاقة البطارية في أقل وقت ممكن.


أنت على وشك الخروج من الباب، لكن هاتفك يحتاج بشدة إلى شحنٍ إضافي قبل المغادرة، ولحُسنِ الحظ يمكنك شحن هاتفك بشكل أسرع ... إذا كان بإمكانك فصل الحقيقة عن الأسطورة.


قم بتوصيله بالحائط وليس الكمبيوتر

قد يكون الكمبيوتر المحمول على مقربة منك، ولكن إذا كنت تريد شحن هاتفك بأسرع ما يمكن، فستحتاج إلى توصيله بمأخذ التيار الكهربائي الموجود على الحائط من *شاحن جداري عالمي مع منفذ تايب سي بيدي ثلاثة منافذ يواس بي*؛ لأن منافذ USB الموجودة على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك ستشحن هاتفك ، ولكن قد يتم تصنيفها مقابل 0.5 أمبير فقط ، مقارنة بالشاحن أحادي أمبير (أو أعلى) المرفق هاتفك. لذا اذهب وابحث عن لبنة الشحن هذه وقم بتوصيل هاتفك بمأخذ الحائط بدلاً من ذلك.


استخدم شاحن عالي التيار

لا يتم إنشاء جميع أجهزة الشحن على قدم المساواة؛ على سبيل المثال ، تأتي أجهزة iPhone مع طوب طاقة صغير بخمسة فولت / أمبير واحد من Apple ، بينما تأتي أجهزة iPad مع وحدات أكبر بخمسة فولت / 2.4 أمبير (على الرغم من أن بعض الأجهزة القديمة بخمسة فولت / 2.1 أمبير) ومع ذلك ، إذا قمت بتوصيل شاحن iPad بجهاز iPhone ، فسوف يستهلك المزيد من الطاقة - بشرط أن يكون جهاز iPhone حديثًا نسبيًا. 


حقائق لا تعرفها عن الباور بانكس

1. ما الذي تخبرنا به سعة بنك الطاقة؟

تأتي باور بانك بأحجام مختلفة ويخبرنا رقم مللي أمبير بالسعة الإجمالية للبطاريات؛ بمعنى آخر ، كلما زاد عدد مللي أمبير في بنك الطاقة ، زادت الطاقة. على سبيل المثال ، يتمتع *بكج زندور 3 باور بنك زندور سوبر ميني بي دي* بسعة بطارية تبلغ 10000 مللي أمبير في الساعة ، لذلك يمكنك شحن هاتفك أكثر من مرة .


2. هل تقوم جميع بنوك الطاقة بشحن أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول؟

لا، لا يمكن لجميع باور بانك شحن أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمولة؛ هذا لأن معظم باور بانك في السوق لا يحتوي إلا على مخرج USB 5 فولت ولشحن أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمولة ، سيحتاج بنك الطاقة إلى خرج جهد أعلى من 16 فولت إلى 20 فولت اعتمادًا على مواصفات الكمبيوتر المحمول (تحقق من محول التيار المتردد للحصول على الجهد المطلوب )؛ يرجى أيضًا ملاحظة أن عددًا قليلاً فقط من باور بانك في السوق يوفر ذلك.


----------

